# Carlisle Super Lug Tire - Winter rated ?



## Rich A (May 7, 2019)

I have a small Sears tractor (18 hp) that I've been using to plow snow on a longish dirt driveway for a few year. Works great with wheel weights and good chains with the normal turf saver tires. Of course each Spring I have to re-grade the dirt driveway somewhat but that hasn't been a problem. 

We've since had the driveway covered with stone and compacted. (no more mud <grin>). This will be the first Winter with the new stone covering and I recently did some testing and found the tire chains are going to chew up the stone pretty bad. So I'm going to remove the chains and turf-saver tires (tractor is ONLY used for hauling a trailer and snow and dirt plowing), and use a pair of 20X10.00-8 / 4 Ply Carlisle Super Lug Tires. Found a place selling them but they also have a dis-claimer that those tires (actual Carlisle part number 510101) are NOT Winter rated ? Been waiting for an answer from Carlisle direct about this but no reply yet, so I thought I ask here for advise. Anyone using these tires for mainly snow plowing ?


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

There are many videos and product reviews from tire dealers on YouTube promoting the Carlisle Super Lug tire as providing superior traction on mud, SNOW, and ICE compared to competitors tires. That would seem to me to be an endorsement for winter use. This comes from tire dealers who sell and promote the tires. I think recommendations for use on snow and ice would pertain to winter use. I have never seen those particular conditions in summer, but I don't live above the artic circle either.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Good 20 x 10 4-ply ATV tires run about $120 a pair. Way more aggressive tread patterns available than any lugged lawnmower tire. If they spin, do like the "mudders" do down here for our Mississippi red clay (slicker than deer snot on a glass floor)... Drop the air pressure until they eventually grab hold of something


----------



## Rich A (May 7, 2019)

Thanks Ed & Bob. I was questioning the "Winter Rated" thing as while looking for tire dealers on Amazon and Ebay I found a few companies that included in their "specifications" info saying "Winter Rated - no". I emailed them and they responded and confirmed they were not winter rated as per the manufacturer.

I also emailed the Carlisle manufacturer directly (twice) but have never received a reply. I suppose those sellers just were using a "boiler plate" stock form or something for their product descriptions. So I thought I'd check here at the tractor forum for any info. From what I've since found based on user reviews, etc. these tires are going to work fine for me. Thanks for the info .. Rich


----------



## RAYAR (Dec 3, 2019)

Once your driveway is snow packed and frozen over and smooth, you will still likely need the chains for traction.


----------

